# hanzo hattori



## hanzo hattori (Jul 9, 2006)

hi :mp5:


----------



## Kreth (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT, hanzo.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 10, 2006)

Kunichiwa!!

Good to have ya!


Your Brother
John


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 10, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome
Terry


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## MJS (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!:supcool: 

Mike


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## pstarr (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

hi. :wavey:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 11, 2006)

hanzo hattori said:
			
		

> hi :mp5:


 
Shhhiinggggggggggg!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

